# What the cat dragged in...



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

My Father in law has a crazy cat that hunts mice, newts and now bird eggs! She brings them home constantly and places them around the house!

Could someone I.D this egg please? I'm not sure if this is even the right section?

Cheers


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

looks like a pheasant egg  actually no its to small and has speckles mmmm looks like a quail egg actually


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Father in law thinks perhaps a quail egg? 

Thank you


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i was going to say black bird egg


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Blackbird eggs are blue and are smaller. quail eggs are also smaller and unless your cat has been raiding peoples aviaries (or fridges!) quail are very rare in most parts of the country. it is a partridge, most likely a red leg.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

corvid2e1 said:


> Blackbird eggs are blue and are smaller. quail eggs are also smaller and unless your cat has been raiding peoples aviaries (or fridges!) quail are very rare in most parts of the country. it is a partridge, most likely a red leg.


Thank you


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

corvid2e1 said:


> Blackbird eggs are blue and are smaller. quail eggs are also smaller and unless your cat has been raiding peoples aviaries (or fridges!) quail are very rare in most parts of the country. it is a partridge, most likely a red leg.


i thought partridge but thought there speckling was more blotches on partridge didn't think about frenchies doh


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like a redleg egg to me.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wait, sory, I take it back. head wasn't straght the other night. bet you have water near you, even if its just a **** or a pond. almost 100% is a moorhen.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah there is a small pond at the back of the house and a small ****.


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

corvid2e1 said:


> Wait, sory, I take it back. head wasn't straght the other night. bet you have water near you, even if its just a **** or a pond. almost 100% is a moorhen.


:no1: agreed


----------

